# kde 3.2 [FAQ]

## AleNero

salve di nuovo...vi sto tartassando in questi ultimi giorni eh?

cmq so riuscito a installar egentoo...mi sta appassionando molto...il portage e fenomele....

cmq ora sto istallando kde 3.2 con emerge kde....la domanda è banale....ma quanto ci dovrebbe mettere a compilarllo tutto? 

altrimenti esiste un modo per scaricare i pacchetti gia compilati? tipo nn so...emerge -k kde?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *AleNero wrote:*   

> cmq ora sto istallando kde 3.2 con emerge kde....la domanda è banale....ma quanto ci dovrebbe mettere a compilarllo tutto?

 

Ma tu vuoi proprio tutto kde o solo la base, perche' se vuoi solo la base ti basta avere kdebase e non tutto kde.

```
# emerge kdebase
```

Io ho solo quello installato ed ha tutto cio' che mi serve, kdm, konsole, konqueror e naturalmente posso avviare kde.

 *AleNero wrote:*   

> altrimenti esiste un modo per scaricare i pacchetti gia compilati? tipo nn so...emerge -k kde?

 

Forse nei pacchetti gpr c'e' kde 3.2 precompilato ma non sono sicuro.

----------

## randomaze

 *AleNero wrote:*   

> salve di nuovo...vi sto tartassando in questi ultimi giorni eh?
> 
> cmq so riuscito a installar egentoo...mi sta appassionando molto...il portage e fenomele....
> 
> 

 

bene  :Very Happy: 

 *AleNero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq ora sto istallando kde 3.2 con emerge kde....la domanda è banale....ma quanto ci dovrebbe mettere a compilarllo tutto? 
> 
> 

 

Come al solito dipende dalla tua macchina. Qualcuno stamattina parlava di un giorno e qualche ora e non aveva finito

 *AleNero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> altrimenti esiste un modo per scaricare i pacchetti gia compilati? tipo nn so...emerge -k kde?
> 
> 

 

Se vuoi i pacchetti della GRP si. Mi sembra che non ci sia un kde-bin precompilato come per per Mozilla o OOo

----------

## OKreZ

trovi i pacchetti precompilati (anche di kde 3.2) nel secondo cd relativo all'architettura del tuo processore (la iso si chiama packages-[...].iso), segui le istruzioni per installare i pacchetti dall'handbook e in un attimo avrai kde 3.2  :Smile:  (per compilarlo tutto, a seconda del processore, ti ci vogliono dalle 12 alle 24 h)

EDIT: ti evito di perdere tempo, se hai un portage tree aggiornato, i pacchetti li devi installare con 

```
# emerge -K nomepacchetto
```

----------

## b10m

 *AleNero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq ora sto istallando kde 3.2 con emerge kde....la domanda è banale....ma quanto ci dovrebbe mettere a compilarllo tutto? 
> 
> 

 

Sul mio portatile pIII 800 kde e dipendenze ci mette circa 20 ore   :Shocked: 

----------

## PXL

con il mio P2 366, sono arrivato praticamente a 42 ore... (sono due giorni adesso che compila) e mancano ancora 8 pacchetti... quindi ce ne vorrà ancora =)...

----------

## randomaze

 *PXL wrote:*   

> con il mio P2 366, sono arrivato praticamente a 42 ore... (sono due giorni adesso che compila) e mancano ancora 8 pacchetti... quindi ce ne vorrà ancora =)...

 

IMHO Gentoo é così ricca di documentazione perché gli utenti avevano la necessità di far qualcosa mentre il PC emergeva  :Laughing: 

----------

## PXL

[OT] che significa IMHO? non l'ho ancora capito... [/OT]

----------

## randomaze

 *PXL wrote:*   

> [OT] che significa IMHO? non l'ho ancora capito... [/OT]

 

IMHO=in my humble/honest opinion (secondo la mia modesta/onesta opinione)

----------

## MyZelF

<ot>

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO=in my humble/honest opinion (secondo la mia modesta/onesta opinione)

 

Voto decisamente per humble. (C'è anche chi dice che la f in RTFM stia per friendly...  :Laughing: )

Vi segnalo l'ottimo jargon dictionary.

</ot>

----------

## sorchino

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

>  (per compilarlo tutto, a seconda del processore, ti ci vogliono dalle 12 alle 24 h)
> 
> 

 

Beh, da me su un 3200+ ce ne ha messe 6 e qualcosa mi sembra.. ovviamente con X già installato.

----------

## PXL

FINITO ADESSO... ERA ORA!!! 54 ORE TOTALI.... 

mo controlliamo che renda... ahah...

----------

## turborocket

beati voi che siete riusciti a compliare....a me da errore mentre compila il kdebase

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> beati voi che siete riusciti a compliare....a me da errore mentre compila il kdebase

 

Se non trovi nessun post con un errore come il tuo apri un nuovo topic con l'errore che ti da... magari qualcuno può aiutarti  :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se non trovi nessun post con un errore come il tuo apri un nuovo topic con l'errore che ti da... magari qualcuno può aiutarti 

 allora ho trovato dei topic in cui si parla del mio identico problema.Però sono noob e non riesco a fare cose elementari che danno per scontato nei vari 3d.Cmq mi sto ingegnando

----------

## motaboy

perché non rispondi sul post che hai aperto?

----------

## turborocket

perchè ancora sto compilando e non ha dato ancora l'errore

----------

